# Collection



## ukpoisonman (Jan 23, 2012)

My current collection.

 Loaned to BBR magazine at Elsecar, Yorkshire. Home of the UK summernational.


----------



## LC (Jan 23, 2012)

That's a very attractive display , I am sure you are proud of it .


----------



## Longhunter (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice display!
 I need to work on a display for my collection.


----------



## dcfc3579 (Jan 25, 2012)

Outstanding collection and display.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 25, 2012)

Very nice indeed. Gotta love the Martins!  wish we had room for another display that size...


----------



## ukpoisonman (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the positive comments

 Heres a few closer pics i took.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 29, 2012)

The close-ups tell a whole lot more.  Got some real winners in there.  Especially the last pic with the pottery jar that looks a lot like an ink.  Only other one of these I have seen is on Rob's Famous Poison page.Very nice set indeed.


----------



## ukpoisonman (Feb 2, 2012)

Ive highlighted some of the more unusual bottles in the display.

 1. Group of local (Leicester Infirmary) hexagonal poisons.

 2. 20oz Manchester and Salford Hospital for skin diseases hexagonal.

 3. 40oz DPH ( Presumed Department of Public Health) hexagonal.

 4. MUST DIE hexagonal. 

 5. Rare TOOGOODS style panelled hexagonal, six sides ribbed with raised label panel to front.

 6. AMBER GLASS Vapo Cresolene. Fully labelled with original cork and paper seal.

 7. Amber BLOOM OF PEACHES hexagonal.

 8. Labelled bottle (Cannabis worded)

 9. Mint condidtion AMBER fluted shop round LUG

 10. Tiny HEROIN chemist round. The star of the collection.

 11. FOOT ROT STYPTIC pork pie.  One of three ? known.

 12. Tiny 8 SIDED ribbed NOT TO BE TAKEN.  Never seen another.

 13. 2D Crescent. Self dug by me, started my collection with this in 1992.

 14. Browns Developer, Photographic related bottle. Very rare.

 15. Very large amber ammonia ? Never seen another in this size/colour combination.



 Will include close up pictures of some of the individual bottles when i find them out.


----------

